# Fallout 4 is coming



## migles (Jun 2, 2015)

omg, i now want T'hug someone beacause this good news.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 2, 2015)

I wonder why they didn't wait with this till E3. Especially since everybody and their dog suspected it to debut at E3.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 2, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I wonder why they didn't wait with this till E3. Especially since everybody and their dog suspected it to debut at E3.


Probably because we have had enough annoying countdowns. The fake Fallout 4 one, the current Zero Escape 3 one (that's been going for months)... give us real info, already!


----------



## migles (Jun 2, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I wonder why they didn't wait with this till E3. Especially since everybody and their dog suspected it to debut at E3.


maybe so it grants more attention and bring more people to e3? because before we could only guess about it, right? (didnt know if fallout 4 was confirmed or just rumours)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 2, 2015)

hopefully it doesnt become a crashout like fallout 3. Until today I couldn't play the game. On W7 it used to crash often, on W8 it doesnt even start.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 2, 2015)

Very Fallout. Much hype. Wow.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 2, 2015)

migles said:


> maybe so it grants more attention and bring more people to e3? because before we could only guess about it, right? (didnt know if fallout 4 was confirmed or just rumours)


Well it's been years since Fallout 3 came out and ever since Bethesda got a own E3 press conference you had to count 1 + 1 and realize something big was coming. It was pretty obvious we would see Fallout 4.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2015)

Probably Fallout Online by the same guys who did TESO. Screecap this.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 2, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Probably Fallout Online by the same guys who did TESO. Screecap this.


Don't toy with my feelings! D: I want Fallout 4, not some lame online MMO.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2015)

Definitely can't wait for this, I've been on a Fallout kick recently for some reason.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 2, 2015)

shakirmoledina said:


> hopefully it doesnt become a crashout like fallout 3. Until today I couldn't play the game. On W7 it used to crash often, on W8 it doesnt even start.


I played the GOTY without a single crash from start to finish on a MacBook Pro via bootcamp, which is probably the most gimped setting for a gaming laptop. I guess your miles vary depending on your settings?


----------



## Another World (Jun 2, 2015)

Bethesda Bugworks. I can't wait to see how this one turns out.

-another world


----------



## HtheB (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm sure it's a countdown for the teaser video, like they always did 

Edit:
War... War never changes...


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 2, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Probably Fallout Online by the same guys who did TESO. Screecap this.


Done. Haha


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessss... Bring It On!! Probably be little more than the couple of seconds footage we got like Doom recently got, or maybe something like what we got with Skyrim, saving game footage for e3 - either way, can't wait!


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 2, 2015)

for all we know the announcement is for a mobile fallout game


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

inb4 Fallout F2P MOBA for Android


----------



## Attacker3 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hmm. Brings back memories. Shooting super mutants with a hunting rifle in the beginning of fallout 3 never ended well for me. I really hope this is not some lame cash grab, but knowing Bethesda they will make a great game. What I hope for is an extremely large map and a vehicle. That's what I want. Also otters. Cause they are OP.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> inb4 Fallout F2P MOBA for Android



You bastard



I came here to say literally the same thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

Wouldn't it be Fallout 5?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 3, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Wouldn't it be Fallout 5?


New Vegas was done by a different company, so since this is Bethesda, it'd be Fallout 4. If you wanna be REALLY technical, it'd be the seventh Fallout game.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 3, 2015)

Qtis said:


> I played the GOTY without a single crash from start to finish on a MacBook Pro via bootcamp, which is probably the most gimped setting for a gaming laptop. I guess your miles vary depending on your settings?



Very true, there is a combination of windows and game settings that is still unknown for FO3, even on 1.7 and 1.8 unofficial. I can't say I've tried all the fixes but I definitely couldn't find anymore on the Internet.

I'm hoping the game will work again on W10 so it's still on the PC.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 3, 2015)

shakirmoledina said:


> Very true, there is a combination of windows and game settings that is still unknown for FO3, even on 1.7 and 1.8 unofficial. I can't say I've tried all the fixes but I definitely couldn't find anymore on the Internet.
> 
> I'm hoping the game will work again on W10 so it's still on the PC.


If it's not working for you on Windows 8, that has had a good amount of time for fixes to be made/found, chances are it's not going to work for you on Windows 10, a brand new OS. That's why I've recently downgraded to Windows 7, with the intention to dualboot Windows 10 once it's released.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 3, 2015)

SWEET! Need to know release date so I can take off from work and become cavemen for 2 weeks.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 3, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> If it's not working for you on Windows 8, that has had a good amount of time for fixes to be made/found, chances are it's not going to work for you on Windows 10, a brand new OS. That's why I've recently downgraded to Windows 7, with the intention to dualboot Windows 10 once it's released.



I hope your theory is proven false, considering FIFA 2015 on W8 works but doesn't on W8.1 (sometimes)
I pretty much do not believe it would work either.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

shakirmoledina said:


> I hope your theory is proven false, considering FIFA 2015 on W8 works but doesn't on W8.1 (sometimes)
> I pretty much do not believe it would work either.


Star Wars BattleFront works on 8 but not 8.1 unless you disable microphone input if I recall. Maybe try that for FIFA 15

Odd that the latest FIFA game has issues on the latest OS.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 3, 2015)

lolboy said:


> SWEET! Need to know release date so I can take off from work and become cavemen for 2 weeks.


Just two weeks? Haha


----------

